# Speaker Pop



## goosefoot33 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey all- On my E34 I have an interesting phenomenon... When I turn my car off, the front left speaker in the foot well "pops". This happens regardless of whether the radio is on, or off (always turn the radio off when I park), or even when it hasn't even been turned on during the whole drive! Kind of driving me crazy. It started happening after I replaced the plastic dead pedal trim piece. I kept the same speaker, same wires, etc.
I took out the trim and re-installed everything, making sure the wires were tight and connections were good, but still the same problem... any ideas on what it could be?? :dunno:


----------



## goosefoot33 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, almost two years later, and three different speakers later, no more speaker pop when I turn off the car!! It must have been both speakers I installed before this latest one today were no good and caused the speaker to pop. It's only been one day though, hopefully it holds up! :eeps:


----------



## rstackels (Nov 18, 2013)

Did this fix your problem? The replacement of speaker? I'm having same problem in my 01 530i


----------

